# The German Car Show 24th & 25th July



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

a friend from a a differnt forum has spent a lot of time and put in a huge effort in organising a large southern based show for all German cars.

forum and trade stands are welcome, and more infor mation is available on the following link.

its based at Beailie Abbey,Beaulieu is situated in the south of England, in the New Forest between Bournemouth and Southampton

trying to drum up as much suppost as posslible, its got support from 2 magazines and some other forums so is already on track to have decent turn out. there will also be show and shine if some of you are into that sort of thing :lol:

www.thegermanshow.com

_'Bringing the marques together' ! 
A weekend of pure Teutonic motors set in the heart of the New Forest , with something for all the family.

Drive your old or new German marque car to the German Show at Beaulieu for

a fun packed weekend of entertainment.

There will be Show and Shine classes with prizes, agility tests on the grass arena, plus trade stands and related autojumble_


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

:thumb: hmmm looks interesting 

Wouldn't mind taking the mk1. Do I have to sign up somewhere to put it in the show and shine? 

Or if thats not poss, I think a few cars representing DW would be cool :car:


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

thankls for the interest

there is an enquiery form which you can fill in and make your interest known and set up a DW forum stand/area , and then keep this as an ongoing thread to keep track of numbers.

show and shine is being discused at the moment in how the format is going to work, but i think you'll be able to sign up on the day and stay on your forum stand and the judges will come round to view the cars. 

anything up to 10 thru to 50 cars from DW in their own stand/area will be most welcome

as i said all forums/clubs welcome, they just need to fill out the enquiery form.


----------



## vwsimmo (May 19, 2009)

This sounds good, Getting the MK2 Golf on the road this year, will have to pop along!! Has this been posted on Edition 38, actually I'll have a look.


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

i've not posted this on Edition 38, i was member many moons ago and hardly ever posted so i think it would be rude of me to jump in and post it ! 

however , if some one else wants to you are more than welcome


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

kos said:


> i've not posted this on Edition 38, i was member many moons ago and hardly ever posted so i think it would be ride of me to jump in and post it !
> 
> however , if some one else wants to you are more than welcome


No dont nothing but dickheads on there


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

LoL

i wouldnt know, i just when on the forum to search for some wheels. the dubbers may be funny bunch but **** me do they pull out some superb cars !


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Link is not working for me


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Link is not working for me


i tried to log on as well earlier and couldnt, must be down for some reason !


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

STEALTH K3 said:


> No dont nothing but dickheads on there


lol


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

this week end !


----------

